# Do YOU Have a Super Pet Silent Spinner?



## tom12349333 (Sep 4, 2010)

hey pet forums!

originally i was never allowed a hamster because my mam said they made to much noise on the wheel. But when I found the Super Pet Silent Spinner I thought all my Christmas' had came at once! So about a month ago I bought a super pet silent spinner 6.4 inches big (medium) to enable me to get two Chinese dwarf hamsters. Sure enough the wheel came in the post and i held it to my ear and spun it round. Perfect. I could hear a pin drop. So a few days later I got my hamsters and their amazing! I love them!
So sure enough they got on the wheel and everything was okay. About a week went buy and it started to rattle a bit at the back. So i put a bit of blue-tac in where the stand fixes into the wheel (they cant chew this as it is inside the holes) and it was fine. Every night in the past month i've had my hamsters i've just had to secure the wheel stand into the wheel to stop it rattling and I get a peaceful night sleep. However all of this week it's been rattling like crazy! It's not the stand though, its the bit that wheel is attached to that enables the wheel to then be attached the stand. It rattles SO LOUDLY! and I was wondering if this has happened to anyone else? I cant send the item back because its been more than a month since i got it but i was just wondering maybe i got a bad/faulty wheel? or has this happened to anyone else? If so is there a way of fixing it?
If this has happened to anyone else, can anyone suggest any other wheels that stay silent? I've heard of the flying saucer wheel, is that any good?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

My girlie rats have a massive silent spinner which went through a phase of making the most horrific knocking noise all of a sudden whenever they ran in it. I just took it off and repositioned it and it's pretty silent again now

! I don't think there ever is such thing as a completely silent wheel - you'll get used to the sound eventually and not even notice it anymore. My mum seems to miss the sound of my furkids flinging themselves about all night since I moved out!


----------



## tom12349333 (Sep 4, 2010)

Argent said:


> My girlie rats have a massive silent spinner which went through a phase of making the most horrific knocking noise all of a sudden whenever they ran in it. I just took it off and repositioned it and it's pretty silent again now
> 
> ! I don't think there ever is such thing as a completely silent wheel - you'll get used to the sound eventually and not even notice it anymore. My mum seems to miss the sound of my furkids flinging themselves about all night since I moved out!


Im glad im not alone! i dont mind a bit of noise but its SO LOUD! i could sleep through an earthquake but this is unbearable! 

what do you mean by repositioned it?


----------



## Saff (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh no!! Haha have just recently brought one. It's quiet at the moment but at least i now know what to expect!!! :scared:
My old one which was not called a silent spinner, whenever it made noise i would just take it off and put it back straight away and it would be quiet for a while, like Argent said.  xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Saff said:


> Oh no!! Haha have just recently brought one. It's quiet at the moment but at least i now know what to expect!!! :scared:
> My old one which was not called a silent spinner, whenever it made noise i would just take it off and put it back straight away and it would be quiet for a while, like Argent said.  xx


Yup, this is what I meant


----------



## tom12349333 (Sep 4, 2010)

oh right yea i get what you mean now. I usually do do that but it has stopped working now :/
I tried lying it down on the floor of the tank but still have the stand attached so the stand rests on the floor and it didnt make a noise at all and they ran round it like a roundabout and they seemed to enjoy it so i think im gonna do that from now on 

Thanks for your help


----------

